# Where to buy



## coolbrze (Feb 15, 2007)

Where is the best place to buy traps for red fox? I think I should use 1 1/2 what do you think? I'm no expert trapper. Who is a good manufacturer? Thanks.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If it were me, I'd contact Montgomery Fur & order some new #1.5 Bridgers.

Smitty


----------



## coolbrze (Feb 15, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> If it were me, I'd contact Montgomery Fur & order some new #1.5 Bridgers.
> 
> Smitty


Are they good quality? $35 for 1/2 doz. seems inexpensive, but I'm fairly new to the game. What's the diff. in bridger vs. coil spring, is Bridger the manufacturer or trap type? Are Victor traps any good?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Bridger traps are a well-built trap that uses quality materials, not the cheapest crap they can find. Bridger is the brand, which is manufactured overseas (Tiawan), they make coilsprings, longsprings, and bodygrip traps. Vics are made in America, therefore overpriced in my opinion, and not as heavily built as Bridgers. I use some Vics, but prefer Bridger.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

check out cumberland's northwest trapper page. i've ordered from them a few times and everytime the order has been correct and on time. they have a good selection also.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i do most of my business with mn trapline products i would use a 1.75 though


----------

